

Live from Sony's PlayStation 4 event (6pm EST) - soupboy
http://live.theverge.com/sony-playstation-4-event-live-blog/

======
throwaway420
Having had 2 PS3s flat out die on me right after the warranty expired - this
after experiencing having a PS2 die on me a few years after I bought it as
well - I will be disgusted beyond belief if there are any DRM schemes that
will lock a game into only being playable on one machine as has been rumored.

Anything that leans in this direction will get me out of console gaming
altogether.

